# LCP - buy again?



## twodogs (Oct 15, 2007)

Of those of you who own it, would you buy it again? I read about the recall - please let me know if that factors into your answer.


----------



## plentyofpaws (Nov 7, 2008)

*Think I said this another thread*



twodogs said:


> Of those of you who own it, would you buy it again? I read about the recall - please let me know if that factors into your answer.


I don't care what anyone says about this little plastic gun. I carry this gun every day, wherever I go.

It has produced great target results.

Not a gun you're gonna want to shoot 100 rounds through at one range visit. Unless you are taking a break with a different gun.
Check out this link: http://elsiepeaforum.com/forum/index.php?topic=657.0 for my results with I think it was Buffalo Bore.

I love this little gun and will buy another when the 371's hit the market. This is one you buy with several hundred rounds of ammo and put it in your safety deposit box at the bank!!!!:mrgreen:


----------



## twodogs (Oct 15, 2007)

Thanks for the response. I think it is on "my list" of future purchases.


----------



## Slick (Feb 16, 2008)

I was wanting to buy an LCP. I ended up w/ the KelTec p3at because first, the LCP was near impossible to find and then the recall. So I gave up on it and bought the Keltec. i was even willing to pay a bit more for the LCP because it's finished a bit nicer than the KelTec. Oh well....... I'm happy w/ the p3at. 150 rounds of JHP/FMJ w/o any problems.


----------



## twodogs (Oct 15, 2007)

thanks!


----------



## buck32 (May 26, 2008)

Like mine also. I carry it for the summer when it is too hot to wear heavier clothes. It is just right for what it is designed for. The recall has not bothered me and if I had to do it over I would even knowing what I now know.

It is a self defense gun that can be concealed easily. I did like the fit and finish better over the Kel-tec but that is my opinion. I shoot it enough to stay proficient.

Enjoy!:smt033


----------



## twodogs (Oct 15, 2007)

Thanks for the response.


----------



## Bisley (Aug 24, 2008)

twodogs said:


> Of those of you who own it, would you buy it again?


Yes.

It fills a void in my CCW 'line-up.' I have limited confidence in guns of this type (less powerful than 9x19), but the fact that they can be carried in a front pocket mitigates some of that concern. Without it, or something similar, I would be without anything, at times. Accuracy-wise, I can usually hit a pie-plate 3 or 4 times out of a magazine-full, at 7 yards, shooting fairly quickly. That's preferable to screaming and wetting my pants, in a self-defense scenario, so I'm not complaining.

The recall is an aggravation, for sure, but if they pay for it both ways and just keep it a week or so, I'll get over that, soon enough.


----------



## HowardCohodas (Nov 16, 2008)

The LCP is my EDC. I actually enjoy shooting it, although that is not a common response. It shoots better than I do, so the accuracy exceeds my needs at my current level of my training.

The LCP was the first gun I ever worked on beyond the normal field stripping. I was having difficulty engaging the slide hold-back. Ruger had redesigned it to have more prominent ridges to make it easier to manipulate. They offered to upgrade it at no cost or send me the part for free. I decided to try and surprised myself with success even though you have to disassemble it beyond my comfort zone.

The fact that Ruger initiated a recall because of only a few reports of an AD when dropped increases my faith in the company. This abundance of caution may be due to company ethic or company legal influence. It doesn't matter to me. What matters is that they did it.

LCP's are available but even scarcer than before. Many retailers have decided to return the ones subject to recall rather than sell them and depend on the customer to submit it for upgrade. Parts for the upgrade are due in this week and recall processing with begin. Other components and subassemblies have continued to be built in the mean time, so shipping should begin promptly as well.

I have added a Crimson Trace LaserGuard primarily for trigger discipline training by dry firing with snap caps. I am cognizant of it's tactical value as well.





Bisley said:


> Yes.
> 
> It fills a void in my CCW 'line-up.' I have limited confidence in guns of this type (less powerful than 9x19), but the fact that they can be carried in a front pocket mitigates some of that concern. Without it, or something similar, I would be without anything, at times. Accuracy-wise, I can usually hit a pie-plate 3 or 4 times out of a magazine-full, at 7 yards, shooting fairly quickly. That's preferable to screaming and wetting my pants, in a self-defense scenario, so I'm not complaining.
> 
> The recall is an aggravation, for sure, but if they pay for it both ways and just keep it a week or so, I'll get over that, soon enough.


I have hopes for Hornady's new round, especially in 380 auto. http://www.hornady.com/story.php?s=786

Even with the tools, I would probably scream and soil myself. 

With the recall you also get a free mag with the extended base plate. I was the third owner to register for the recall, so I'm a happy camper.


----------



## Bisley (Aug 24, 2008)

I've been thinking about the laser sight. How is it? Does it fit in the same holster?

I'm gonna wait and see how I come out on the recall deal to decide about it, though. I have CT laser grips on two other small guns, and use them the same way as you describe (dry-fire practice, mostly). :smt023


----------



## hideit (Oct 3, 2007)

i love my lcp and would buy it again
turned down the 3AT because of their large number of problems on the keltec forum site


----------



## HowardCohodas (Nov 16, 2008)

Bisley said:


> I've been thinking about the laser sight. How is it? Does it fit in the same holster?
> 
> I'm gonna wait and see how I come out on the recall deal to decide about it, though. I have CT laser grips on two other small guns, and use them the same way as you describe (dry-fire practice, mostly). :smt023


The holster pictured above is a DeSantis Super Fly configured for the LCP with the LaserGuard. I sold my original Super Fly when I installed the laser.

I don't consider a pistol EDC qualified unless I have a laser on it, primarily because I can't be as trained with it as I am with a pistol with a laser. I like shooting my M&P 45fs. I love shooting my M&P 45c. But I wont carry the 45c because Crimson Trace doesn't make a LaserGrips for it.


----------



## Bisley (Aug 24, 2008)

HowardCohodas said:


> I don't consider a pistol EDC qualified unless I have a laser on it, primarily because I can't be as trained with it as I am with a pistol with a laser.


I don't understand. What is EDC?

I don't rely on the laser sight for self-defense. I just consider it useful, if it happens to work when I need it, and harmless, if it doesn't work, because my default is to use iron sights, anyway.


----------



## niadhf (Jan 20, 2008)

Bisley said:


> I don't understand. What is EDC?


I believe EDC refers in this case to Every Day Carry. I.E. his primary gun for carry.

Have you tried the nemisis and went to the superfly? or straight to super fly? I have a nemisis for my P-11. But am thinking superfly for my (soon to be) p3at


----------



## HowardCohodas (Nov 16, 2008)

Bisley said:


> I don't understand. What is EDC?
> 
> I don't rely on the laser sight for self-defense. I just consider it useful, if it happens to work when I need it, and harmless, if it doesn't work, because my default is to use iron sights, anyway.


EDC is Every Day Carry. I have a Crimson Trace laser on both my primary, an M&P 45fs and my BUG (Back Up Gun), the LCP.



niadhf said:


> Have you tried the nemisis and went to the superfly? or straight to super fly? I have a nemisis for my P-11. But am thinking superfly for my (soon to be) p3at


I went directly to the super fly, primarily because it is supposed to have an improved coating to make it "stickier" in the pocket than the nemesis. I tried using the flap, but found that for front pocket carry, it interfered with the holster conforming to the roundness of my leg. So, when I upgraded to accommodate the laser, I stuck with the Super Fly because it worked well for me. And it was easy to sell the old one. I paid about $30 including shipping and received $25 including shipping when I sold it.


----------



## niadhf (Jan 20, 2008)

Yeah the sticky thing was why i asked. My next question (had you gone nemisis first) would have been.. is it as noticable a difference as they claim lol.


----------



## davis_b_1 (Dec 2, 2008)

I would buy another one in a second, even after the recall, it is a great shooting little gun.


----------



## Teuthis (Apr 9, 2008)

The LCP is easy to shoot and accurate at close range where one will use use. It is reliable and easy to conceal. I carry mine in my front pocket, everywhere that it is legal to do so. I shall miss it when Ruger contacts me for the recall. I have no complaints about it at all.


----------



## Bisley (Aug 24, 2008)

Teuthis said:


> I shall miss it when Ruger contacts me for the recall. I have no complaints about it at all.


GASP!!!

Do you mean to say that you are carrying a dangerous weapon that could explode if dropped? Entire threads have been deleted for even suggesting such blasphemy!

Oh... the horror!


----------



## davis_b_1 (Dec 2, 2008)

Bisley said:


> GASP!!!
> 
> Do you mean to say that you are carrying a dangerous weapon that could explode if dropped? Entire threads have been deleted for even suggesting such blasphemy!
> 
> Oh... the horror!


I carried mine everyday untill I got the box to send back to Ruger and would do it again, there were only 3 cases that Ruger knew about of the LCP having an AD, and that was most likely done by some hamerhead that was trying to get it to fire so they could sue Ruger. So YES I caried me very safe LCP before the recall.


----------



## crinko (May 26, 2008)

well i bought one and then when i came across a 2nd one i bought that one also. I was lucky !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :smt023


----------



## Vet (Oct 11, 2009)

Yes, Vet


----------



## dondavis3 (Aug 2, 2009)

Boy I sure would - all Manufacturers have recalls .

I love this gun - heres a picture of it:










It's in my front pocket right now in a DeSanti Nemesis pocket holster.

:smt1099


----------



## wheelgunnerfla (Oct 21, 2009)

I still have to buy my first one..LOL!


----------



## tateb24 (Oct 22, 2009)

I am not sure if I would buy again, Keltec is very similar and cheaper, I looked at the mechanics of Ruger and then the Keltec. Plus the LCP seems kinda expensive to me when I purchased, It always takes Ruger a few years to work out kinks on alot of there firearms, but with that said my LCP functions like a champ, and I have never had a FTF or FTE.


----------



## twodogs (Oct 15, 2007)

I have been away from the forum for awhile. When I came back, I noticed my old posting. I just picked up a LCP a few weeks ago. I love the gun so far.


----------



## buck32 (May 26, 2008)

If money were not a deciding factor, I would definately consider the P380 now. I like my PM9 and the P380 would fit the family nicely. I still like my LCP though.


----------



## larryh1108 (Nov 5, 2009)

I'd buy it again in a heartbeat! 1200+ round thru her and she's still perfect. Those that want to save $40 or $50 for the KT go right ahead. For a $300 gun, the LCP is the best bargain on the market.


----------



## sliponby (Nov 16, 2009)

I don't know if I would buy the LCP again. It's not so much the recall (mine has been back to Ruger twice, once for the recall and again to replace the mag release from plastic to metal), it's more the caliber. I'm just not comfortable with the .380. I recently went to a Kahr PM9. I still carry the LCP occasionally, about 10% of the time and I do have faith in the little bugger. I will not get rid of it. I just feel more secure with the 9mm.


----------



## knoxrocks222 (May 1, 2008)

i loved mine but sombody gave me an offer i just couldnt resist lol and everythings for sale for the right price, but i plan on getting another one, i loved it, it was hell to shoot but i trusted my life with it


----------

